# newest addition



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

picked up today.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks good!

It's no piranha however, so:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cute little snakehead


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

must say thats a great photo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks for movin' the thread judazz 

i wish this guy would come out and play though


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice pickup.

Sometimes Gachuas need some time to adjust. Don't worry.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice. Although im liking the substrate more







Looks good man


----------

